# price of a blue tegu?



## goonzo420 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok so i really want a blue tegu but they are super hard to find. what is the common price of a blue tegu hatchling i want a nice looking blue tegu one that has more white then black. I am going to the san jose reptile show is there a chance there will be any blue tegu's there? im not planning to spend over 300 on the tegu =\


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 3, 2009)

For a Blue? $350. At the least. I know a member Tigerfangs has just hatched some Blues, and DaveDragon breeds them as well.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 3, 2009)

$300. We're waiting on eggs to be laid. We hatched 18 last year, hoping for more from 2 females this year. They're taking their time! :mrgreen:


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 3, 2009)

My mistake Dave sorry. 300 for a Blue that's a great deal seeing them on ks for 600.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 3, 2009)

KS is always higher because or it's wider exposure. Also, prices always go up in the off season.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll be looking for a blue at the SJ show this weekend as well, better hope I don't beat you to one!! :bolt


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 5, 2009)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> I'll be looking for a blue at the SJ show this weekend as well, better hope I don't beat you to one!! :bolt


Good luck, they're fairly rare.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

My largest local reptile store (East Bay Vivarium) as had a few blues over the years... adults too!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 5, 2009)

I've heard of that place. If anyone was to have one, they would.


----------



## Sakara (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd rather pay full price from Dave or one of the other well known blue breeders then pay a little less at a pet store with sub-standard quality  Dave I'm sure I'll love my baby


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2009)

The chances of finding a Blue in a pet store are astronomical! I doubt there are more than 100 hatched every year. One could possibly dropped off if they lost interest.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 27, 2009)

East Bay Vivarium sold a couple of adult Blue Tegus several years ago that I had adopted to someone in the area. After a couple of years he had a personal crisis and had to rehome the animals in a hurry and sold them to East Bay. I was quite upset about it at the time and wished that he had contacted me before making the decision that he did. He violated his adoption contract by not giving us the opportunity to take the animals back. One of the tegus was the largest female Blue that I had ever seen. I kinda wish I'd kept all those blue tegus that I had back then (8 total).


----------



## chris allen (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah we all make mistakes getting rid of stuff, damnit.


----------



## Turbine (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Chris,
Thats an amazing looking tegu. Albino?


----------



## chris allen (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, and I can't for the life of me remember who I sold the trio to, or for how much.....it was when we bought our house and everything was pretty chaotic. The trio of them were from Ron St. Pierre.


----------

